# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 6th november



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................

As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.
www.bluewater.co.uk 
Anyway my suggestion is for the Sunday 6th November at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
If your new to the forum,never been to a meet before or in the area. now's the time to go to your first meet. Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ hehornster 
genocidalduck
Donners
renton72
upiker2005
Nolive
Dr_Parmar (poss)
Boba FeTT 
BamTT (if he can get a pass :wink: )
tim225tt
jandrews 
RayRush1
Nando
a18eem(poss)


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

At the moment John I can make this one! Kids, work and girlfriend free on that date!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Would be good to see ya mate! We want to hear first hand about the Gobbing :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I hope Chris is coming with the Vag Com again, I cant get used to the auto door lock thing :evil: or the two touch unlock... I keep driving off with a passenger hanging off the door handle :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Donners said:


> I hope Chris is coming with the Vag Com again, I can get used to the auto door lock thing :evil: or the two touch unlock... I keep driving off with a passenger hanging off the door handle :wink:


haha quality. it does take a bit of getting used to!

Ill be the geek at the leek meet! Im a poet and didnt even know it!

Im down already, cheers John.

See you all on the 6th! (ill have my computer at hand)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yeah i think i can make it


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi John,

I should be around so yes count me in for this one

olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent voyez vous then.i avez pensÃ© que nous vous avions perdu au kneesworth (i bet that was bad french!) :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i'm going to try and comne (again) althou i think i may have family visitng from abroad :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Would be good to finally meet you Doc!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey guys hope your all cool have been in spain for the last month or so and missed you guys loads! :lol: Will try and make this meet if im not working, wont know until end of the month.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Excellent voyez vous then.i avez pensÃ© que nous vous avions perdu au kneesworth (i bet that was bad french!) :wink:


Hi John,

YES it was crape french (but I still appreciate the effort :wink: )

No, I've not sold my soul to Kneeworth, simply that I know quite a few people member of the crew overthere and it's not tha far away from my office

see u next time

chris,

sorted you airbox yet?????


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> Hey guys hope your all cool have been in spain for the last month or so and missed you guys loads! :lol: Will try and make this meet if im not working, wont know until end of the month.


Nice one Ali! would be good to see ya mate!! see if you can get jiggyjaggy to come. 



nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent voyez vous then.i avez pensÃ© que nous vous avions perdu au kneesworth (i bet that was bad french!) :wink:
> ...


Hahahaha, would have been there myself mate but i was working!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> Hey guys hope your all cool have been in spain for the last month or so and missed you guys loads! :lol: Will try and make this meet if im not working, wont know until end of the month.


I was just saying to John the other day where you had gone........Now i find out youve be in Spain for a month............B'stard


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

Hahahaha, would have been there myself mate but i was working![/quote]

you, working, I thought your wife was doing that for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys hope your all cool have been in spain for the last month or so and missed you guys loads! :lol: Will try and make this meet if im not working, wont know until end of the month.
> ...


Suppose the cheeky git's gonna want a LEEK keyring next!! :lol: :wink:



nolive said:


> TheHornster said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahaha, would have been there myself mate but i was working!
> ...


Only around pay day :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> chris,
> 
> sorted you airbox yet?????


Olivier,

I finally got a breather pipe filter today, from the lovely guys at Vagtech. I can think about fitting the thing. I may call on your help if that is ok. Ill speak to you at the leek meet.

Is your car all sorted now?

Chris


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> chris,
> 
> sorted you airbox yet?????


Olivier,

I finally got a breather pipe filter today, from the lovely guys at Vagtech. I can think about fitting the thing. I may call on your help if that is ok. Ill speak to you at the leek meet.

Is your car all sorted now?

Chris

PS I may be making some progress on the intake hoses, ill tell you about it when i see you.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > chris,
> ...


no problem mate, just let me know when you want to make it and if you need some help.

I'm still not 100% happy with the suspensions but a grand for fitting coilovers is a lot, so I'm going try to better set-up the shocks firmness of my KONIs and see how it's going on.

I'd like to redo a VAGcom check for the coolant sensor and MAF issuesat some point, I will possibly need your expertise then :wink:

take care

olivier


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > chris,
> ...


no problem mate, just let me know when you want to make it and if you need some help.

I'm still not 100% happy with the suspensions but a grand for fitting coilovers is a lot, so I'm going try to better set-up the shocks firmness of my KONIs and see how it's going on.

I'd like to redo a VAGcom check for the coolant sensor and MAF issuesat some point, I will possibly need your expertise then :wink:

take care

olivier


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys hope your all cool have been in spain for the last month or so and missed you guys loads! :lol: Will try and make this meet if im not working, wont know until end of the month.
> ...


Ha its hard work chilling out by the pool, swimming in the sea, and taking in the sun.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Going to be in Brighton on the Saturday before. Alice Cooper concert!  then obviously staying till Sunday. But should get back in time. However all depends on how wasted i get


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Going to be in Brighton on the Saturday before. Alice Cooper concert!  then obviously staying till Sunday. But should get back in time. However all depends on how wasted i get


And risk the chance of not spending the evening with us fine fellows!!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Don't worry even if i have to come there straight from Brighton stinkg of alcohol i will be there....Alice Cooper doesnt compare to when LEEKers meet  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Don't worry even if i have to come there straight from Brighton stinkg of alcohol i will be there....Alice Cooper doesnt compare to when LEEKers meet  :lol:


You gotta come now we have a possible 3 new visitors! BamTT,DrParmar and Tim225tt.

I'd better get making some more LEEK keyrings!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

Just thaught id come and say hi to you guys seing as im coming to the meet......

oh and another thanks to rentonfor the help

cheers


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

tim225tt said:


> Just thaught id come and say hi to you guys seing as im coming to the meet......
> 
> oh and another thanks to rentonfor the help
> 
> cheers


suppose you want a keyring?? :roll: :wink:

See you there!!

john


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

he he it would be nice


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

tim225tt said:


> he he it would be nice


Erm you havnt seen it yet :lol:

When John gives it to you just try and make it look as though you like it. Poor guy gets all upset otherwise.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> tim225tt said:
> 
> 
> > he he it would be nice
> ...


You [email protected] !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I should be able to make this one so see you all there!!

Ray :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the nudge John - didn't realise I hadn't posted on this thread.
I'll be there - no work to get in the way of LEEK 

Must try and get the car cleaned - hasnt been done since Edition 38, 2 months ago  . Mind you, it's only a car :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I should be able to make this one so see you all there!!
> 
> Ray :wink:


Hi Ray,
Look forward to seeing you mate!
could be a busy one this time!!!



Nando said:


> Thanks for the nudge John - didn't realise I hadn't posted on this thread.
> I'll be there - no work to get in the way of LEEK
> 
> Must try and get the car cleaned - hasnt been done since Edition 38, 2 months ago  . Mind you, it's only a car :roll:


Only a car !! Thats blasphomy  :lol: :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

HI GUYS,
I DON'T HAVE A TT, GOT A S3 MAY COME AND SEE YOU GUYS. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> HI GUYS,
> I DON'T HAVE A TT, GOT A S3 MAY COME AND SEE YOU GUYS. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Yeah no worries mate! any marque welcome .

shall i add you to the list?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > HI GUYS,
> ...


erm, should I come with my company car then  or is still a TT meet :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


so long as your there Olivier i dont care what you bring! Just park it round the corner :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Sorry - no Transits :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


what about the FOCUS RS in development :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Can i have a go


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Maybe we should meet at lakeside instead as it seems Horny is the only person from Kent  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Maybe we should meet at lakeside instead as it seems Horny is the only person from Kent  :lol: :lol:


I was thinking this when I went shopping in Bluey last week. 
Perhaps Hornster has shares in the toll booth company


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

quote]

Can i have a go [/quote]

erm,let me think :roll: :roll: :roll: No, far too powerfull for you m8 and you need the right shoes to drive it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should meet at lakeside instead as it seems Horny is the only person from Kent  :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: bugger youve found me out!!!!

So you'd rather meet where the sierra cosworths and suped up nova's go then eh?? 

And i wont be the only one from kent hopefully  BAMTT from ditton and archersam was from folkstone so there :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Cheek of it........What about the hundreds of boy racers we see over at Bluewater........You know the ones that sit on their clapped out cars while their mate drives them round the car park


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> quote]
> 
> Can i have a go


erm,let me think :roll: :roll: :roll: No, far too powerfull for you m8 and you need the right shoes to drive it :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

To powerful for me bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Cheek of it........What about the hundreds of boy racers we see over at Bluewater........You know the ones that sit on their clapped out cars while their mate drives them round the car park


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah thats was funny!! shame everyone else missed it.father in law sorted them out :roll:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

jami,

it's a development vehicle so handling is not completely sorted yet so I'm concerned you may crash it :lol: so it's still a no I'm afraid :wink:

horny,

your new avatar is soooooooo funny :lol: :lol: :lol: erm and at some point point, I will tell you a little story abut different consequence of too much of a wa*****, depending on if your're french or english 

sorry a bit rude language but it's worth it, honest


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> jami,
> 
> it's a development vehicle so handling is not completely sorted yet so I'm concerned you may crash it :lol: so it's still a no I'm afraid :wink:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: @ Jami............You cheeky git!

I don't crash cars !!!!!!!!! :x


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

:lol: :lol: @ Jami............You cheeky git!

I don't crash cars !!!!!!!!! :x[/quote]

I know you don't but have you ever driven a development car with 300Bhp+ and the steering or a wishbone suddendly failing  Believe me mate, it's a scary experience and I'm not sure you would keep the car on the road :evil: :evil: :evil:

anyway, you will have shortly PM


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> :lol: :lol: @ Jami............You cheeky git!
> 
> I don't crash cars !!!!!!!!! :x


Yet :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Everyone still ok for tomorrow??


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Everyone still ok for tomorrow??


yep, still OK for me but I'll be watching Man'u-Chelsea in the afternoon and kick-off being at 4:00, I won't hit Bluewater until 6:30 best case 

please, can you wait for the poor french guy who is crap in directions and will never find the pub :?

tank u and see u there :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone still ok for tomorrow??
> ...


no problem monsieur! nous vous attendrons ! ill pm my number just in case. :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

no problem monsieur! nous vous attendrons ! ill pm my number just in case. :wink:[/quote]

merci jeune homme :lol:

see u all tomorrow then


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Obviously ill be alright for tomorrow. Going to have to get back from Brighton watch the football then get up to Bluewater. DEpending on how my team ( Utd ) will depend on what time i get there. So ill probably get there for 5.30 :x


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im still on, and i will be watching the football as well so i will meet you at the wharf about 6.30 ish. Dont wait for me at bluewater.

See you all tomorrow!

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Im still on, and i will be watching the football as well so i will meet you at the wharf about 6.30 ish. Dont wait for me at bluewater.
> 
> See you all tomorrow!
> 
> Chris


Ok mate see you at the pub!!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Might have to say goodbye to my 100% attendance, really gonna struggle to make this one, will do my best to get there though and if I do manage it I hope Chris brings the Vagcom, Ive been stuck in my car for a week!!!! :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Might have to say goodbye to my 100% attendance, really gonna struggle to make this one, will do my best to get there though and if I do manage it I hope Chris brings the Vagcom, Ive been stuck in my car for a week!!!! :?


Nooooooooooooo!!!  O ok then might see ya later :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Cheers for organising Hornster - another good night.
Nice to meet you A18 - even attracting 'Other Marques' these days!

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Cheers Ryan,nice seeing you all again!

Great to meet our new LEEK member also :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yeah another good night even if Horny started talking about his short knob :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Yeah another good night even if Horny started talking about his short knob :roll:


 :lol: :lol:

Good to see you all again guys! as always!

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Yeah another good night even if Horny started talking about his short knob :roll:


Ill post pictures of it when fitted!   :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

yep, was good to see u guys and I'm really looking forward to seeing a "short knob" thread on the main forum indeed :lol:

don't know why but the journey back home sounded to me much shorter than when I drove to bluewater in the afternoon :?

any idea why, A18 :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

